# One Bee's Life



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

I know I'm a sap and kind of a dummy, but I like that I'll remember this one individual bee for a long time.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Reminds me of My grandmother. Those who loved her wanted to keep her around. The doctors poked prodded, and placed tubes in her. It was not until she looked up ant me, rolled her eyes in disgust, then shed a single tear. That I understood.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow, Tenbears, that makes me feel like it wasn't a waste of time editing this together, thanks.


----------



## Rzrbackbees (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure looks like a drone to me.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Rzrbackbees said:


> Sure looks like a drone to me.


Maybe the video makes it look that way, but it was a worker for sure.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

That makes me so sad!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Should have just popped her head off or let her sting you.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Bee Arthur said:


> I know I'm a sap and kind of a dummy, but I like that I'll remember this one individual bee for a long time.


And I will too. Thanks for posting this. I'm grateful.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I agree with Tenbears......some just know when it's a good day to die.


----------

